# Happy new year .....



## Steve (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's wishing all my Jewish friends on here a very *HAPPY NEW YEAR *..

*L'SHANAH   TOVAH*


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2014)

What year is it? Does anyone on the forum know?


----------



## Steve (Sep 23, 2014)

The Jewish year is ...    *5775

*http://www.jewfaq.org/holiday2.htm


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2014)

Then, from me to you Steve, 
and to all our Jewish forum friends


----------



## Steve (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Dame W .........


----------



## Michael. (Sep 23, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2014)

_Happy New Year to Steve, and all of our Jewish members and guests!

_



​


----------



## Misty (Sep 23, 2014)

Happy New Year, Steve, and to all our Jewish members 
View attachment 9832


----------



## Steve (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank-you everyone..

I truly appreciate it !!!!


----------

